# Steps for a deck that is low to the ground



## Smoke (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I put a deck on the side of my house. I need to put a step or 2 to get on it from my yard. Pre-made stringers come in 3, 4, 5 steps etc. I only need one or 2 and I don't know how to make the stringers from scratch. What would you do? Here is a pic. Thanks.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Create a slightly raised, reinforced, textured, concrete landing pad that is the same width or +2" wider than the step down width, the same rise as the the deck joist (approx. 7" +/- riser), and 12" + depth (dependent on where the natural step-down stride puts your footprint).


----------



## Ralph III (Oct 7, 2011)

You can make a concrete landing pad as the previous poster stated or an even cheaper solution would be to frame out with landscape posts and then fill with gravel. That looks good with landscaping and decks.

The only issue would be if you expect ladies in high heels. In that case go with something more solid such as concrete or large pavers....

Good luck


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

by the height of the drop it looks like you could build a 16" deep by 48" wide landing made out of 2x6 or 2x8 ground contact pressure treated lumber, attach landing to deck and put three deck treads on top. finished.

materials list - 1- 2x6 or 8 x 16' , 1 - 5/4 x 6 x 12' decking plank

also, maybe a random treated 2x4 for attaching landing to deck. 7 1/4 to 8" (finished top of tread to tread height) are ideal sizes for spaces between the step treads.


----------



## CrossWorks (Apr 19, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Create a slightly raised, reinforced, textured, concrete landing pad that is the same width or +2" wider than the step down width, the same rise as the the deck joist (approx. 7" +/- riser), and 12" + depth (dependent on where the natural step-down stride puts your footprint).



:thumbup: Couldn't agree more. Best option.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Similar Examples:


----------



## CrossWorks (Apr 19, 2008)

While we're at it, here's another example:










http://www.crossworksme.com/Completed 2011 jobs/Jordan Deck.htm


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

If you're halfway decent at math, making stringers isn't very hard. Google it and see what I mean. All you really need is a rafter square.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Some really good ideas from posters. One more idea, maybe not as good as the others. If you simply can't figure out how to make the stringers, and you want to use stringers rather than the alternatives suggested, buy a stringer with an extra step and cut it down to size. Assuming you can get one with the correct rise on the steps, which is usually about 6-1/2 to 7 inches.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

That is not a stringer type area (not enough run & height).

If you were going to do anything, it would be a platform stepdown. However, you still need to create a solid concrete pad under such a step-platform. The pad keeps the area from sinking and dropping. In addition, we always pour the pad larger, to serve as a grade level foot-landing.

Example (there is a solid concrete pad underneath the step-up platform. The platform is also secured to the foundation and to the concrete pad): 









You could do the wood step with the pad, or, you might want to consider just building a concrete step-landing.


----------



## CrossWorks (Apr 19, 2008)

Aaaah....the snow. Glad that's gone! :biggrin:


----------

